# Caught my husband kissing someone else.



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

:redface:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL. Soooooooooo cuuuuuuuteee!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

SOOOO cute!!!:biggrin:

Yep...I think he is FOR SURE cheating on you!!:tongue:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> SOOOO cute!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Yep...I think he is FOR SURE cheating on you!!:tongue:


Yeah he is! There was a full on makeout session goin' on!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

aw.......melts my heart....so cute!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Yeah he is! There was a full on makeout session goin' on!


was there tongue?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute! 

I made it bigger for ya too :wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

awwwww!!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> was there tongue?


Copious amounts! I just made out a little bit with her brother though so I think we're even now....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, I couldn't open this thread quick enough! 
I wouldn't be too worried if I were you - by the looks of her she's a bit of a dog. 

Great title by the way. And great picture too. Cute.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww Donna, that is too cute!
Is that one of the puppies?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Awww Donna, that is too cute!
> Is that one of the puppies?


Yeah, that is my hubby's fav. She is adorable. Well, they all are....


----------

